# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrie rumours

## LalaGaga

Here is a few Corrie Spoilers that for the episodes airing in the next couple of months.
Sorry if these have already been posted.

David meets Zoe at the salon and invites her to Tina and Jason's housewarming party. What a cheeky devil!
Will his naughty ploy make Tina Jealous though? :Confused:  

Fiz and John DO :Thumbsup:   go through with the wedding and John ends up writing letters to everyone on the street begging them to forgive him. :Ponder:  

Maria and Tony get engaged but it wont last long  :Crying:  

Molly and Kevin get Romantic :Love:  

Michelle gets a new man

Joe doesn't die from a painkiller overdose :EEK!:

----------


## Hannelene

How is any of this info new? I thought it had been discussed before?

----------


## Hannelene

When these 2 head off to spend some time together:









*Do you think all this time they are spending together is just a fling or something more serious?*

----------


## LalaGaga

I think it's serious!
They look happier when their together.

----------


## Hannelene

If Joe doesn't die from a painkiller overdose - does he take his own life?

----------


## LalaGaga

Someone kills him
Might be Len 
He had gotten loans from him

----------


## Hannelene

If Len wanted to kill him I think he would of done so by now he doesn't appear to be the type of man that would wait to do a deed like this.

----------


## LalaGaga

Ya, I don't think he is capable of murder.
Thats just what I herd from another form.
Well.... There's David... He's capable of it.

----------


## Hannelene

Why would David kill Joe?

----------


## LalaGaga

I don't know
I just don't know who else would kill Joe.

----------


## Hannelene

I don't know much about Joe his character hasn't really opened up that much he could have a real shady past. I really thought that Joe would kill self as he just seemed like he was so low to go down this route  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> Ya, I don't think he is capable of murder.
> Thats just what I herd from another form.
> Well.... There's David... He's capable of it.


You shouldnt believe all you read on Digital Spy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by LalaGaga
> 
> 
> Ya, I don't think he is capable of murder.
> Thats just what I herd from another form.
> Well.... There's David... He's capable of it.
> 
> 
> You shouldnt believe all you read on Digital Spy


Believe none of it unless it comes with a credible source (and I don't mean DS's press releases as they can be wrong).

----------

alan45 (13-08-2009)

----------


## alan45

> Here is a few Corrie Spoilers that for the episodes airing in the next couple of months.
> Sorry if these have already been posted.
> 
> David meets Zoe at the salon and invites her to Tina and Jason's housewarming party. What a cheeky devil!
> Will his naughty ploy make Tina Jealous though? 
> 
> Fiz and John DO  go through with the wedding and John ends up writing letters to everyone on the street begging them to forgive him. 
> 
> Maria and Tony get engaged but it wont last long  
> ...


These are rumours and should be put where they belong. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by LalaGaga
> 
> 
> Here is a few Corrie Spoilers that for the episodes airing in the next couple of months.
> Sorry if these have already been posted.
> 
> David meets Zoe at the salon and invites her to Tina and Jason's housewarming party. What a cheeky devil!
> Will his naughty ploy make Tina Jealous though? 
> 
> ...


So true!

----------


## GossipGirl

What would a credible source be? Where do the spoilers and rumours that appear  on here get posted from?

----------


## Abigail

Some come from official websites and the BBC press office. I don't know where the ITV soap spoilers are from (probably the ITV website)

----------


## GossipGirl

I wondered do people post a lot of fake spoilers on here or something is that the reason for crediting from a good source?

----------


## alan45

> Some come from official websites and the BBC press office. I don't know where the ITV soap spoilers are from (probably the ITV website)


I get most of the Corrie, Emmerdale and The Bill spoilers from the ITV Press office. Others come from some of the more reliable newspapers. I tend not to trust DS as there are a lot of fantasists on there who post silly spoilers based on rumour

----------


## Abigail

We don't get that many fake spoilers on here. The reason for saying where we get spoilers from is to give credit to the person who originally posted on whatever site or magazine and also so other members can judge the accuracy of the spoilers or visit the website for themselves.

Another forum I go on has a lot of members that post fake spoilers from wikipedia (which is very unreliable) and it gets really annoying

----------


## GossipGirl

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> Some come from official websites and the BBC press office. I don't know where the ITV soap spoilers are from (probably the ITV website)
> 
> 
> I get most of the Corrie, Emmerdale and The Bill spoilers from the ITV Press office. Others come from some of the more reliable newspapers. I tend not to trust DS as there are a lot of fantasists on there who post silly spoilers based on rumour


Well there seems to be one of these fantasists on here spoiling a good thread: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=98215

----------


## GossipGirl

> We don't get that many fake spoilers on here. The reason for saying where we get spoilers from is to give credit to the person who originally posted on whatever site or magazine and also so other members can judge the accuracy of the spoilers or visit the website for themselves.
> 
> Another forum I go on has a lot of members that post fake spoilers from wikipedia (which is very unreliable) and it gets really annoying


I read somewhere that wikipedia is not as reliable as everyone thinks some people have had their obituary written and still been alive!

----------


## Abigail

If you think a post breaks the rules or is spam, you can report it by clicking the red alert triangle at the top right of each post.

----------

GossipGirl (22-08-2009)

----------


## Abigail

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> We don't get that many fake spoilers on here. The reason for saying where we get spoilers from is to give credit to the person who originally posted on whatever site or magazine and also so other members can judge the accuracy of the spoilers or visit the website for themselves.
> 
> Another forum I go on has a lot of members that post fake spoilers from wikipedia (which is very unreliable) and it gets really annoying
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that wikipedia is not as reliable as everyone thinks some people have had their obituary written and still been alive!


Anybody can edit an article on wiki to make it say whatever they like. I could go on and edit it to say that Gail gets pregnant with twins and they both die shortly after birth. Then someone might go post the link on another website and some people might believe it.

----------


## GossipGirl

> If you think a post breaks the rules or is spam, you can report it by clicking the red alert triangle at the top right of each post.


Can you? thanks for the tip :Cheer:

----------


## GossipGirl

> Originally Posted by GossipGirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abigail
> ...


True I think I will stick to this site and the sites that some of the other members mentioned!

----------

